# Deutsche Umwelthilfe e.V. - duh.de - Spam



## Reducal (16 Mai 2020)

Möchte mich nicht im Ton vergreifen und die redlichen Absichten des Vereins, mitsamt seinen hervorragenden Anwälten, schlecht reden. Aber...

... ich behaupte, dass die duh.de, also der Deutsche Umwelthilfe e.V., derzeit ein Spammer erster Klasse ist. Ob der nun nur ein schlecht konfiguriertes System hat oder das Absicht ist - der Deutsche Umwelthilfe e.V. kann lästig sein!

Einer meiner Kunden ist ein gutgehender Friseursalon in München. Seit über einem Jahr als Administrator fallen mir die regelmäßigen eMails von duh.de auf. Mehrfache Versuche den Newsletter über über den Link in der eMail abzubestellen schlugen fehl. Man bekommt zwar eine Abmeldebestätigung, doch die scheint nur für den aktuellen Newsletter zu funktionieren. Entweder wird die eigene Zusage ignoriert oder duh.de spidert weiter und findet den vermeintlichen Interessenten immer wieder.

Selbst eMails mit der Aufforderung zur Unterlassung werden beharrlich ignoriert, nicht beantwortet und erst recht nicht umgesetzt. Der Hinweis auf meine Hilfe zur aktiven Problembehebung blieb ebenfalls unbeachtet.

Was für ein selbstherrlicher Verein ist das denn? DUH.de will ein Verbraucherschutzverein sein? Das sind wir hier erst recht! Mag sein, dass unterschiedliche Ziele verfolgt werden aber internetmäßig blöd dazustehen, gehört an den Pranger!

Bevor sich nun ein Anwalt mit der Problematik im Sinne meines Kunden beschäftigt, poste ich das mal hier für die Suchmaschinen und werde den Deutsche Umwelthilfe. e.V. auf diesen Negativthread aufmerksam machen. Außerdem habe ich die Strato AG, dem Provider meines Kunden, um aktiven Antispam gebeten. Mal schauen, wie die das sehen.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Mai 2020)

Der Spamreport https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...hrweg-Mach-mit!%93-%96-Workshop-am-13-02-2019


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2020)

Bei sowas gibts genau EINE gebührenfreie Verwarnung. Beim nächstenmal kriegt mein Anwalt Futter...


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2020)

Hippo schrieb:


> Bei sowas gibts genau EINE gebührenfreie Verwarnung. Beim nächstenmal kriegt mein Anwalt Futter...


Genau an dem Punkt sind wir.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Mai 2020)

Ganz so einfach ist das nicht mit dem Laden.  
Die haben schon höchste deutsche Gerichte beschäftigt.


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2020)

Aber sicher nicht wegen deren Spam, oder?


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2020)

Mir ist irgendwie als wenn der Laden wegen Spam zumindest schon mal Ärger hatte. Find aber nichts mehr.


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2020)

Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt!


----------

